# Help with stone lake



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I plan on taking my 3 year old up there this spring and summer to catch some bream and catfish, or whatever bites.

1. Am I wasting my time going to Stone?

2. Where in the lake is the most productive?

3. What kind of bait?

4. If I'm wasting time, what is a good lake alterative?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

alota bad reports came outta there later year, might wanna rethink your spot....


----------



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

Stone is eiether RED HOT or ICE COLD... Most of the time Ice cold, however i do have a buddy who did really well on some bass last spring.


----------

